# HELP ME!



## xxEstellexx (Nov 14, 2006)

ok my mum MIGHT let me havea yorkshire terrier and i was thinking do they ALWAYS have long hair orcan you cut it?



Oh and which pic is better? Post your opinion! 



























OR














PEOPLE PLEEAAASSSEE give me your opinion.



oh and i dont want a show dog, just a pet.



THANKS!!


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 14, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 14, 2006)

While I've seen a lot of Yorkies at the park andin stores with their owners, I don't know a whole lot about the breeditself. So I did a quick search and found this article on the 'net(there's probably a ton of info on the different breeds out there):

Yorkshire Terriers, more commonly known as Yorkies, are one of the mostpopular toy dog breeds. They make great companions and love attention!They are very affectionate but demand plenty of time and devotion fromtheir owners.

This breed is only about 100 year old. It was developed in northernEngland to catch rats that lived in mine shafts. It was also used as ahunting dog that could go into fox and badger burrows. It is not clear,however, how they developed this breed. It is thought that they camefrom crossing terriers like Skye and Clydesdale with other terrierssuch as the Leeds, Maltese, Dandie Dinmont and the Black and TanManchester. The Yorkie breed was originally much bigger than it is now,but people have selectively bred the smallest dogs to make this dogtiny. It became a fashion dog and was often carried around by women intheir bags. Today, the average weight of this dog is seven pounds.

The Yorkie has as very silky, long coat that parts at the spine andgrows down either side of the dog. Unlike many other breeds, the hairof this breed does not stop growing. It needs to be cut regularly. Italso does not have an undercoat which prevents it from shedding. Thisis great if you suffer from allergies because you won't have to worryabout hair being everywhere. The coat is blue and tan, but puppies areblack and tan. As the dog matures, the black becomes blue.

Although the Yorkie is very small, these dogs seem oblivious of this.They don't seem to be scared of anything! They are very adventurous,energetic, loyal, playful, brave, sweet, loving and intelligent.Yorkies are extremely affectionate with their owners but are oftensuspicious when strangers come around. If other small animals comearound, they can even be aggressive. This breed is very dependant anddemanding of its owners. It needs more human attention than mostbreeds. This dog makes a great lap dog and enjoys being held all daymore than anything.

The Yorkie doesn't do well with small children but is tolerant of olderchildren if they treat the dog with care. The dog can be territorialand likes to have its own space. Yorkies learn things very easily butcan become willful which sometimes makes training difficult. You mustbe consistent and firm when training. They also can be difficult tohousebreak. This breed does best with praise because they loveattention and hate to be ignored.

One of the most demanding requirements of this dog is grooming. Itneeds to be groomed every day. The coat needs to be brushed and theeyes and ears need to be cleaned. Also, the teeth should be cleanedregularly. The hair on top of the head is usually tied back with a bowor band.

Because of the Yorkie's small size, it is very fragile and needs to betreated with care. It can get hurt very easily and must be watched.They are also prone to teeth problems so you need to make sure you takecare of their teeth.

This dog makes a great companion that will give you lots of love. Justmake sure you have the time to devote to this dog as they do requirelots of your time. If you care for the dog properly, it can live fortwelve to fifteen years.

**********************************************************

If you do want to find out more about them, you could always do asearch for a breeder, or find an online forum where people own thesecute little guys. All the best in your quest!


----------



## samixXx (Nov 14, 2006)

i think id prefer the first yorkshire, the long haired one would need alot off upkeep to keep it pretty.
i have a few friends that have ones that look like that short haired pup


----------



## missyscove (Nov 14, 2006)

As already posted, their hair dosn't stopgrowing, so you have to cut it. You probably wouldn't want tokeep it in that traditional show coat, I would keep it short.


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

kk thanks guys!!  keep em' comments comin!!





:bunnydance:thanks!!!


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

help!! LOL!


----------



## carrots (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey,

I think the first one as their fur is easier to manage plus you wontmind too much if the first one jumps in a huge mud puddle, lol. I loveYorkshire Terriors or Yorkie as i call them, great littlecompanions..... keep us updated.

Luv

Cat x


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks !!





i love morrisey 2!! LOL!



WB!


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

We *MIGHT* be getting this puppy!! 



pic is a bit blurry sorry!! 









REPLY!!! need ya comments!!


----------



## carrots (Nov 16, 2006)

Yey he is amazing.... im going to manchester tosee him in concert. I have designed my own Morrissey myspace page:www.myspace.com/18bridgetjones

Couldnt really see the picture but im sure its a cutie  

Luv

Cat x


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 16, 2006)

*carrots wrote:*


> Yey he is amazing.... im going to manchester to see him inconcert. I have designed my own Morrissey myspace page:http://www.myspace.com/18bridgetjones
> 
> Couldnt really see the picture but im sure its a cutie
> 
> ...




ur so lukcy u get to go to de concert ! thanks cool!


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 19, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> While I've seen a lot of Yorkies at the park and in storeswith their owners, I don't know a whole lot about the breed itself. SoI did a quick search and found this article on the 'net (there'sprobably a ton of info on the different breeds out there):
> 
> Yorkshire Terriers, more commonly known as Yorkies, are one of the mostpopular toy dog breeds. They make great companions and love attention!They are very affectionate but demand plenty of time and devotion fromtheir owners.
> 
> ...






awwww thank you sooooooooooooo much! !


----------



## loplover (Nov 19, 2006)

Yorkies are nice little dogs. My family has hadtwo in my life time.I enjoyed them. Yeah you deffently willwant to keep them cut short (puppy cut) unless you want to brush thehair all the time. They can tend to be one people dogsthough. And booth of ours becam rely grouchy with old age. Ifyou want a little dog I would suggest one. I always have a soft spotfor thess little dogs but as much as I loved ours I dont think I wouldever get one on my own (I like my dogs a little bigger)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the picture of the first one. Very cute.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 22, 2006)

Pet yorkies most always have their fur cut. The only yorkies with long coats that I've ever seen are at dog shows.


----------



## Spring (Nov 22, 2006)

What a darling! Personally, I perfer them with their hair cut  Short hair, or long hair, what a darling little dog breed!

If you do make the choice to keep it long, it is A LOT of work. Youneed to brush and comb it every day, as it gets matted very easy.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 22, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> If you domake the choice to keep it long, it is A LOT of work. You need to brushand comb it every day, as it gets matted very easy.


:yeahthat

Spring! Long time no see! *Hugs!*


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 23, 2006)

coool!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2006)

I hate yorkies. It doesn't even look like a dog.My aunt had one though for over 14 years. She had two and still has theother. They are definitely lap dogs. But such a dog would never be mychoice. 

I need something big and dog-like. Husky, German Sheperd, T eruven....etc etc.

I thought I wanted a weener dog when I was little but it turns out to be one of the biggest mistakes I ever made. 

Do what yeh like. I won't say they aren't friendly. Just ugly. and beprepared to keep up with the grooming and brushing. If youwant a small lap dog, wel lthats definitely an option .


-JAK


----------



## Spring (Nov 27, 2006)

Every body has their likes and dislikes .


----------

